# Seat belts on Ford Autosleeper Ravenna



## dane

Hi 
I have just bought a ford ravenna on a 2004 plate its a four berth but has only three seat belts this was ok untill my daughter has had another child so does any body no of a way to over come this problem I would be grateful for any help.
Dane


----------



## lalala

Hi Dane,
Is it that you need another seat with a 3 point belt or do you need the belt put on to an existing seat? I don't know the m/h layout.
lala


----------



## dane

*ravenna seat belt*

Hi LaLaLa
It is to fit anonther seat belt into it that is the problem at the moment you have only the two front seats and one at the rear near side corner
Dane


----------



## lalala

Hi Dane
We needed another full seat with belt so I could have given some info on that, but for just a seat belt perhaps Halfords or AA Nationwide could help. When we had the extra seat put in we had to have the registration certificate changed to reflect the different number of seats. Don't know if this applies for an additional seat belt.
lala


----------



## dane

*ravenna seat belt*

Hi LalLa

it is to try and fit a seatbelt to a existing seat what van have you got

Dane


----------



## fordnutz

We also have a 2004 Autosleeper Ravenna. Like your, it has the two front seat belts and one in the rear (near side). This is how they are meant to be (although they are a 4 berth sleeper).

I would be very careful about fitting an additional seat belt, you will possibly have problems with carrying capacity, weight, insurance etc.

If you need any other help you can PM me. I am not an 'expert' but I have spent a year with ours getting to grips with the knobs and switches!


----------



## Senator

Hi Dane

We considered a similar van when we were buying our present m/h, but after discussing the implications of fitting an extra seat belt with the dealer we decided against it. There are many issues if you add a belt but the biggest problem I believe is the mountings the new belt would need to fix to. So far as I am aware there are only strengthened points built into the vehicle for the one belt you have in the back corner.

From memory, the dealer did suggest that it might be possible to fit a lap belt, but a three point belt would be almost impossible without extensive work.

Finally we were concerned with our 'passengers' suffering from motion sickness as they are behind the rear axle. So we opted for the side dinette layout we now have. Ironically the 'kids' tend not to come with us now, or if they do it is only when we are local and then they bring their own car to give them the independence! 8) 

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Zebedee

I'll move this to the Autosleeper forum - that might bring in a few more replies.

I'd be inclined to phone AutoSleepers Service Centre. They are pretty helpful, and I doubt if yours will be the first query so they will have a ready answer.

Dave


----------



## lalala

Before we had the extra seat fitted in our campervan we had looked at a lap belt option (we had been told on purchase that this would be possible) but it turned out to be both not possible and, for us, not safe enough anyway.
Before having the extra seat we checked with insurance and the DVLA.
We have a professionally fitted removal seat with full seat belt. It is for occasional use by a child. 
lala


----------



## dodger148

Some time ago our neighbour had a Ravenna and queried with AS's (when it was CT was there) this business about the the seatbelts as he wanted them for grandchildren. 
Its a weight thing cos the forward facing rear seat is at the rear of the van behind the axle. I wouldnt have thought two childrens weight would equal one grown adult but that was the explanation


----------



## dane

*ravenna seat belt*

Hi Rodger

thanks for the reply I am grateful for any help on the problem I used to be in the motor trade before I retired so have good idea as to what the problems might be but if any one has done this before it would help

thanks again

Dane


----------

